# Best Micros Recipie for ph over 8.0 Question...



## randyberger (May 27, 2021)

Hello!

I live in EU (Bulgaria,Balchik,Black Sea) so do not have access to materials like Feature 6-0-0 or any other ready-made lawn care products like in the US...but I have plenty of EDTA and EDDHA micros in hand..also lots of agriculture fertilizers...kelp and humic/fulvic powders...

So my question (specially @Greendoc ),If you have all elements in hand,what will be your ideal proportion (fertility plan in sprayable form) for cool season grass(I have kbg,fine fescue and PRG) in Mediterranean climate in high ph soils( soil test is 8.13) with lot of carbonates and some Sodium,to bypass deficiency of micro elements!Lets say for biweekly or monthly interval from 1st of may to late November ( last frost is around 20th of April and fist is around 20th of November)!
Also have access to H2SO4 in 37% and 98%. Can you tell me the rates ,interval and time to apply sulfuric acid and in what ratio per 1K /gal !!!

Have in hands powdered:
Fe EDDHA 6%
Zn EDTA 15%
Cu EDTA 15%
Mn EDTA 13%
and also Mg sulfate and AMS

Also I have access to almost all Yara products in small qts.
PS:Here is my soil test data:
Method used is (Atomic Absorption Spectrometry):
pH 8.13

P- 45ppm
K- 371ppm
Ca- 5484ppm
Mg- 286ppm
S- 12ppm

Fe - 315ppm
Mn- 22ppm
B- 1.6ppm
Cu- 0.7ppm
Zn- 11.2ppm

Na- 168ppm

PS2:
I don't want to fight with lowering pH bcs there is lot of carbonates(see shells limestone etc) so I ask for help with good bypassing fert plan(maybe some sulfuric/citric acid only)!

Thanks in advace for the help!


----------

